# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  ....Fotografi te ndryshme nga anetaret e forumit!....

## Arvima

Meqe njera teme ishte mbyllur, hapa tjeter per ata anetare qe duan te postojne foto te ndryshme te bera nga ata  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arvima

Marre nga castel sant'Angelo , Rome......  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arvima

................................

----------


## alem_de

Pamje nga Deti i Veriut ne Gjermani.

----------


## alem_de

Pamje nga Deti i Veriut ne Gjermani.

----------


## Brari

ne travemunde je aty apo.. rostock..?

udhetoj shpesh me kto anijet..

po walkun e pat?
hajde bluuu hajde..

sa gjera te bukura ben perendia mor aman..

mbaj nje varg me hudhra oj goc..se..

----------


## Arvima

Rome, Italy.....................

----------


## Arvima

................................................

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Dul lulija te bunari ,dul lulija te bunari. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

po lulija ku eshte,mire bunarin po e shohim? se mos na ka rene lulija brenda ne bunar xhenet?  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Jo jo lulija ka shkuar te ben foto,por e zuri shiu dhe u lag.*

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> ne travemunde je aty apo.. rostock..?
> 
> udhetoj shpesh me kto anijet..
> 
> po walkun e pat?
> hajde bluuu hajde..
> 
> sa gjera te bukura ben perendia mor aman..
> 
> mbaj nje varg me hudhra oj goc..se..




Po cke me mua o brari se per me marr diell kam dal  :perqeshje:  apo se kishe per kete foto qe kam qit ketu ? 
Po ka shkrir talentin perendia me mua  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Station

Se ç'më dukesh si jo në terezi aty ku je ulur WALCHI??

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Jo vallaj aq ne terezi isha sa nuk e ke iden  :perqeshje:

----------


## alem_de

Heiligendamm ne Gjermani.

----------


## Nete

> Dul lulija te bunari ,dul lulija te bunari.


.......... :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe: 

Te bukura fotot te gjitha.

----------


## alem_de



----------


## Brari

pikerisht per at foto qe ke nxjerr tek emri yt.. e kisha muhabetnë..

te kemi miss..

po hudrat mos mi ndaj nga xhepi..

lol

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> pikerisht per at foto qe ke nxjerr tek emri yt.. e kisha muhabetnë..
> 
> te kemi miss..
> 
> po hudrat mos mi ndaj nga xhepi..
> 
> lol




Brari se harrova te te them me dat 26 kishte nje aktivitet kendeja , se di a more vesh gje ? 
O rrofsh po zme syri jo  :perqeshje:

----------


## Brari

e mora vesh po nuk munda te vij..

besoj ka qen fest e bukur..

i lumt organizatoreve..

----------

